# Problemlösung gesucht für Datentransfer via USB 2  von DV Camera auf Rechner mit W2K



## flairbartender (18. April 2004)

Hallo da draußen, 

ich habe mir nach dem aktuellsten Testbericht der Chip in Sachen Digitalcameras eine Panasonic NV-GS11 geleistet und bin leider weder sehr camera- noch sehr computererfahren. 
Ich versuche nunmehr seit mehreren Tagen meine auf mini DV aufgezeichneten Sequenzen, über USB 2.0 auf meinen Rechner zu ziehen. 
Leider sind die einzigen Reaktionen von verschiedenen Videobearbeitungsprogrammen: 

Ulead 6 
Pinnacle 8 
oder dem im Lieferumfang enthaltene nicht für W2K geeignete DV Studio 3.1E-SE 

kein Gerät erkannt, oder kein Videoaufnahmetreiber instaliert. Das Gerät selbst wird im Gerätemanager nur als Webcam erkannt. 
Jetzt stellt sich mir die Frage, ob das nicht sonderlich multimediale W2K einfach nicht für die Datenübertragung mit USB ausgelegt ist, oder gibt es vielleicht doch irgendeine Lösung für mein Problem? 

vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe! 


vasko


----------



## gothic ghost (18. April 2004)

hi,
du brauchst den passenden Treiber der Kamera für 2k, bzw die USB Treiber.
Wenn du keinen findest versuche es mal mit Treiber für XP


----------



## flairbartender (18. April 2004)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort,

aber Treiber für Kamera(Camcorder) von mitgelieferter CD sowie USB Treiber ebenfalls von CD (USB 2.0-Karte erst letzte Woche gekauft) sind bereits instaliert.
Im Netz konnte ich keine anderen finden!

Danke nochmals


vasko


----------



## chtuu (4. Mai 2004)

ich benötige ein programm, mit dem ich das auf der panasonic nv-gs11 gespeicherte video abspeichern kann. mit DV Studio 3.1E-SE  geht dies leider nicht. DV Studio 3.1E-SE ist nur für bilder geeignet. 
Ist das Abspeichern von Videos denn mit 
Ulead 6  oder
Pinnacle 8 
möglich? wenn ja, wo finde ich diese programme?


----------



## Schimmel (5. Mai 2004)

hi 
ich hatte am amnfang das gleiche problem bei meiner sony, muste sie auf vcr mode stellen und dann in einem untermenü den USB Stream aktivieren dann gings problemlos
hoffe ich konnt dir helfen
gruss schimmel


----------



## pölchen (14. Mai 2004)

servus.. 

also mh.. hab die gleiche cam (NV-GS11)  . des mit dem auf VCR stellen des geht, 
aber wie greife ich auf die cam mit FIREWIRE zu ? 
habe selber XP und 2k aber die cam wird nicht erkannt. 
würde am liebsten des Video über 1394 übertragen. aber des geht ned :-( 
kann man jetzt irgendwie über USB 2.0 zugreifen ? 
also die mitgelieferte software kann nur bilder übertragen :-( 
mit Pinacle STUDIO 8 und 8.5 kann man nicht drauf zugreifen, egal wie man es versucht :-( 
WIN 2k  hängt sich auf solange die cam angeschlossen und angschallten ist.  
schallte ich die cam wieder aus . so hebt sich der hänger auf .. 
kann mit jemand mal auf die sprünge helfen ? 


mfg Robert


----------

